# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  обработка на 1С 7.7 эмуляция ФР

## Леонид Ким

Добрый день всем!!! столкнулся с проблемой! у меня стоит 1С 7.7 торговля + склад для Казахстана, а также имеется принтер чеков Posiflex PP6800 U-B. Так вот стоит задача чтобы работать в 1С без фискального регистратора, чтобы чеки распечатывались через принтер чеков! вот дрова стоят АТОЛовские, в тесте все прекрасно видит, даже распечатывает НО распечатывает товарный чек, а надо просто чек как на фискальнике! вот захожу в настройка торгового оборудования там показываю путь к внешней компоненте FPrnM1C.dll и обработке обслуживания: ft_comm.ert  вот проблема в том что пишет либо порт недоступен либо что не смог загрузить компоненту! Захожу в Работа с ККМ далее ЧЕК ККМ а документ не проводится!!! пишет не фискального регистратора!!! на 1С 8.2 и 8.1 Розница есть такая обработка как эмуляция ФР, но не могу найти такую обработку к 1С 7.7 помогите пожалуйста!!!!

----------


## espero2000

В 1С 7.7 нет обработки эмуляции ФР. Если на ЕНВД, то и печатайте товарный чек, если надо обычный - ставте ККМ

----------

